

Ask HN: wishlist app idea - davidjairala

Hey guys,<p>Over the holidays my wife and I have been feeling the need to have a webapp where you could enter all the goodies you&#x27;d want for xmas&#x2F;your birthday&#x2F;etc from different sources (amazon, ebay, etc) and then send a link to your wish-list to your friends and family, so they could claim the gifts and buy them for you.<p>Ideally you could create several named lists (one for your bday, one for xmas, etc).<p>Seems like it could be a fun little open source side project.<p>What do you guys think?
======
BigBalli
plenty of them on the AppStore. have you checked before posting?
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id405041233?at=11l6Tr](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id405041233?at=11l6Tr)

------
davidsmith8900
\- I like it. Im more interested in the design and execution.

